# Scenes we'd like from a hat...



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2010)

Anyone familiar with "Who's Line Is It Anyway" or "Mock The Week", seeing as they're both Leeveson and Patterson, ought to know what this is about!

If you're not, or you don't, then here's basically what it's about:

A scenario is picked, e.g. Unlikely titles for the next Harry Potter book! Then the posters give us their ideas!

So, in the case of "Unlikely titles for the next Harry Potter book", you could say: "Harry Potter and the lawsuit against Voldermort", or "Harry Potter and his job at McDonalds"!

Simples! And to keep things fresh, how's about every page we start a new topic!

So, here goes, the first topic:

Unlikely characters in the next Final Fantasy title!

"This is Borry, he's half a cherry, half a box, he doesn't have any Limit Breaks, instead he's jus sweet!!!"

And you get the idea, so let's keep it clean and funny!


----------



## Flareth (May 31, 2010)

-walks onto stage- Hey, my name is Drew Carey.

(Blame WL fior making me think that first)


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 31, 2010)

(I bloody love you for this.)

...*walks onto stage*
*smile and wave*
*walks off of stage*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 1, 2010)

"This is my Limit Break: Beer Can!"
"I pick up a can of beer, drink it, then throw it away!"
"What does it do the enemy? Not a damn thing! But it makes me drunk!" *falls over...*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 2, 2010)

My limit break. MARSHMALLOW POWER! -shoots marshmallows out of a marshmallow gun-


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 2, 2010)

My limit break?

Yaoi.

ZeroX Yaoi.

The fanboys' eyes burn. Always.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 2, 2010)

Limit Break: Baby Cannon. Can only be used by females. Shoots out babies at a high speed velocity.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr. Pickles is Cloud Strife's bestest friend ever and he fires lasers from his eyes and his limit break is him eating a sandwich!!!!!

HE'S ALSO AERIS IN DISGUSE!!!


----------



## Barubu (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey everybody, I'm Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 3, 2010)

Howdy. I'm Godzilla.


----------



## Lili (Jun 3, 2010)

Greetings, I am Adam West.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 4, 2010)

*HI BILLY MAYS HERE*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 4, 2010)

We represent the Lollipop Guild!


----------



## Flareth (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey...what's that? -random person turns around- -pies them-


----------



## Blazie (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, this is kinda cool... *turns around* AAAH MONSTER!!! SCARY!!! *runs away*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi. I'm It.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 6, 2010)

-eats burrito- My power is ready. -pulls down pants-


----------



## Barubu (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm Colin and I blind people with my half-blindness baldness


----------



## Flareth (Jun 6, 2010)

(If you're talking about Colin Mochrie, I think you mean "half-baldness" xDDD)

My limit break....-starts singing a Hoedown-


----------



## Jester (Jun 6, 2010)

My limit break is spreading pictures of flareth with her pants down around TCOD. -snaps picture and disappears-


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 6, 2010)

I love you.. you love me...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

*Starts mooning* "HEY, WEAPON, COME GET SOME YOU BIG OVERSIZED UGLY THING!!!"

I think a new topic is in order, as I said, jus to keep things fresh:

What wouldn't happen in an episode of Pokemon!

I'll start:

Smantha Terra Locke: "Hey, Team Rocket *slits their throats*, let's see you blast off now!!!" *evil laugh!!!*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 9, 2010)

GO! Pikachu!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

I summon Red-Eyes Black Dragon! Now go, take down that Charizard!

Yami: Er, wait a minute...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 10, 2010)

It's time to d-d-d-d-du-du-du-du-duel!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 10, 2010)

"Shenron, come forth and grant me this wish!"

Rayquazza: "For the last time I am NOT Shenron!!! WRONG ANIME!!!"


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 10, 2010)

Ash: Go, Kadabra!

*Uri Geller comes out of nowhere*

Uri Geller: I'm suing you for using my likeness and making me a Satanist anthropmorphic fox!

And so, Ash and friend were sued for millions of dollars. Unable to pay for their crimes, they all went to jail.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 10, 2010)

"Sasuke, it's time you learned the truth about the Uchiha symbol."
Sasuke: "Huh?" 'About time. Now that idiot, Uzumaki, will stop bothering me.'
"The symbol is of the great, mystic..."
Sasuke: "Yes, yes?"
"Great, mythical..."
Sasuke: "Yeah, out with it."
"Pokemon: Narumon!"
Sasuke: "..."
"..."
Sasuke: "DAMN FANARTISTS!!!"


----------



## Flareth (Jun 11, 2010)

Ash: Does anyone want to see me do the macerena while covered in grape jelly?

(Hey, you said what wouldn't happen so...)


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 11, 2010)

Flareth said:


> Ash: Does anyone want to see me do the macerena while covered in grape jelly?
> 
> (Hey, you said what wouldn't happen so...)


Misty: I do, I do!


----------



## Starshine (Jun 11, 2010)

Abra: hi!
*Evolves*
Kadabra: And apparently now I have the ability to create silverware 0_o


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 11, 2010)

Mewtwo: *tackle-glomps Ash* 0M6 H41111 4SH ITZ M3333 M3W2 R3M3MB3R??????


----------



## Flareth (Jun 12, 2010)

Batman, I choose you!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 14, 2010)

Mew: Damn the world...
Mewtwo: Mew... you okay buddy?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 15, 2010)

*Kadabra evolves again*

Alakazam: "Look, 2 spoons! Who said we should fear Christian and his tiny wooden spoon?"

The Storm Christian: *8 wooden spoons in either hand* "What was that, Alakazam, I'm afraid I didn't quite catch that!?"

Alakazam: *gulp*


----------

